# now jails are "unsecure"



## ColdfireMC (Jan 11, 2013)

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?76481-FreeBSD-jails-are-insecure


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

Learn to recognize taurus cacas and trolling, even when it's poorly done.

Remember that site is up for sale.  An increase in views could improve their price.

For now, I'll leave this thread open, but let's be careful.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, with a name like "BSD Sucks and Dies", we can only trust that he is not biased by some illogical hatred of a particular OS family


----------



## jnbek (Jan 12, 2013)

geez, it looks to me like all the replies on that post are actually the same guy, with the exception of one. It's all a bunch of FUD. I hate ignorant posts... BSD FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

The term you're looking for is "sock puppets".


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Once again! Are like monkeys who did not learn as smelled the s*** until they had inserted their finger into a** 

Obviously, they try to teach us how can they use their fingers.


----------



## KNOStic (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys ... guys ... seriously. Stuff like this happening over in the penguin petting zoo can only help us all out. After all, if any of you have been as busy as I've been lately cleaning up the penguin cages with the likes of python33, udev, systemd and a raft of other penguinisms, the more they're encouraged to stay clear of BSD's, the better off we ALL are!  

We need to reinforce this ... tell them that the BSD license not only stuffs a banana up Stallman's tailpipe, but also completely (and legally) undoes GPL. If they even TRY to boot BSD, their machines will automatically revert to Windows Vista and all their databases are belong to Apple. That'll keep them away. (grin)


----------



## sossego (Jan 13, 2013)

I was disappointed that the posts were not funny.


----------



## kpa (Jan 13, 2013)

KNOStic said:
			
		

> ... penguin cages with the likes of *python33*, udev, systemd and a raft of other penguinisms
> 
> )



Your mother was hampster and your father smelled of elderberries!

Yes, I'm a pythonist 

Seriously speaking I don't see why python version 3.3 belongs in your list.


----------



## KNOStic (Jan 13, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Your mother was hampster and your father smelled of elderberries!
> 
> Yes, I'm a pythonist
> 
> Seriously speaking I don't see why python version 3.3 belongs in your list.



I'm a Harpo Marxist, glad to meet ya! Fetchez la vache! 

Long, horrid story short, we use graphics/blender here. We also build it onto a live DVD. As of Blender 2.65, it's dependent on python33. Python33 has many insects and sharp edges. Off the top of my head, it doesn't like FreeBSD's ctypes.h ... so had to fix that to start with. Then there's that niggly little issue of "OSError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: " starting off in /Python-3.3.0/Lib/importlib/_bootstrap.py, along with having to diff out an entirely new /Python/importlib.h and ripping my hair out each time some alleged patch only made it worse. All because we wanted to add the newest Blender.

Like most penguin feces, the documentation is obtuse, the coders who maintain it even more so, and of course the mess in having to hand patch soup to nuts all because 3.3 insists upon having write permissions to places where it shouldn't. 3.2 and earlier wasn't as bad a mess, so please do forgive me, since I'm one of those upstate New York type 'muricans, I've been considering getting one of those pink automatic weapons and visiting the developers to express my pleasure with "you did WHAT?" Heh. All because 3.3 can't refresh pyc's and pyo's that haven't changed a bit? It's a read-only file system! How could it have changed?

Hopefully this current build with more bandaids on their mess will finally produce a working Blender. If not, then I'm going to plug it in and use it on this silly code of theirs!

Finally found evidence of the problem here:

http://hg.python.org/cpython/rev/53ce30b62de2

But it's not in the BSD sources as yet.


----------



## throAU (Jan 13, 2013)

Phoronix is a known anti-BSD Linux-tard** site.  Just ignore it.

edit:

LOL, choice quote from thread



> People who calls 4-chan the cesspool of the internet have obviously never visited the Phoronix forums..



It is about right.



** not all Linux users are 'tards.  But Phoronix forum posters tend to be.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 13, 2013)

KNOStic said:
			
		

> I'm a Harpo Marxist


Did anyone ever tell you you look like the Prince of Wales?


----------



## Crivens (Jan 13, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Lol, with a name like "BSD Sucks and Dies", we can only trust that he is not biased by some illogical hatred of a particular OS family



"Fair and balanced" comes to mind


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Phoronix Forums unpopular comments are like lost bullets P


----------



## KNOStic (Jan 13, 2013)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever tell you you look like the Prince of Wales?



Aye ... there IS a wee resemblance.


----------



## jnbek (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol


----------

